# Solved: How to uninstall ESET Smart Security ?



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi,

I would like to uninstall ESET Smart Security. The problem is I don't have it in Add/Remove Programs list and Programs list. It is run because I have it in tray icon. Any idea how can I completely uninstall it ?

Regards,

Emil


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

There is an ESET Uninstaller application located here: http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN2289


----------



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

The problem is there is warning: 

'Using the ESET Uninstaller may reset your Windows network settings.'

I don't want to have any problems with my system.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Well the fact that it doesn't show up in Add/Remove Programs list and Programs list doesn't really help either.

Only other thing I can think of is boot in Safe Mode, stop all the Eset services, manually delete the Eset folder. (and the Eset key in the registry)

Otherwise, see if the Revo Uninstaller can remove it http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html


----------



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

I can´t run my system in Safe Mode, the F8 key doesn´t work for Safe Mode.

It is impossible to delete files related with ESET Smart Security. There is message:

'It is impossible to delete file. Access is denied. Check if the disk is not full or protected from writing and the file is not currently in use'

Revo Uninstaller doesn´t have ESET Smart Security (see attached image).


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't find any uninstaller in your link, *Cheeseball81*.

I found it *HERE*.

However, the ESET Uninstaller is what you are supposed to find in the Start Menu programs. If it's not there, then download and run it.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

It's there.

There's a bug blue button not even half way down the page that says Download.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Cheeseball81 said:


> It's there.
> 
> There's a bug blue button not even half way down the page that says Download.












Sorry, *Cheeseball81*, just noticed it myself. I had only clicked on the first link ESET Start Menu uninstaller but that sends us to another page. My bad. 

I think I need a vacation, which I'm about to do tomorrow, for 10 days...


----------



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

What should I enter in this moment (see attached image) ?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Since only one item is listed, press 1.


----------



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

The problem is I can't run my system in Safe Mode and I should do it (see attached image).


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Why can't you boot to Safe Mode?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Phantom010 said:


> Sorry, *Cheeseball81*, just noticed it myself. I had only clicked on the first link ESET Start Menu uninstaller but that sends us to another page. My bad.
> 
> I think I need a vacation, which I'm about to do tomorrow, for 10 days...


No worries  Have a great time!


----------



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't know. During the system start I am pressing F8 key but there is not menu to choose Safe Mode start.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You must not be hitting the key at the right time. Restart and as soon as it beeps or begins the boot process, start tapping F8 repeatedly.


----------



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

There appears window:

Please select boot device:
SATA: PM-ST3500418A3
CDROM: PS-HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS

What should I choose ?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You're pressing the wrong key. You have to press F8.


----------



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

Believe me, I am pressing F8.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Maybe Phantom or Cheeseball will be able to help you.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Since you are able to boot normally, maybe this route would work...

Click Start, and then click Run; the Run dialog box will appear.
Type msconfig in the box and then click OK.
The System Configuration Utility should appear.
Click on the BOOT.INI tab.
Check the "/SAFEBOOT" option, and click OK.
You will then see the prompt to restart the computer, click Restart.
The computer should then restart in Safe Mode.


(Or you could try hitting Esc first, then start tapping F8 - this can sometimes bring up the Advanced Boot Options menu)


----------



## Deejay100six (Sep 27, 2011)

Its not always F8, it could be another key, F5 for instance. It depends on the system. If the msconfig method doesn't work I'd suggest getting system specs and checking the mobo manual.

On my machine, I think you have to press and hold the F8 key, when you release it, the menu appears.


----------



## BaseplateV1 (Feb 20, 2012)

I know a way . 
You need to go in control panel > folder options > view > show hidden files
Then go to Program Files > ESET then delete
Hope works


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

BaseplateV1 said:


> I know a way .
> You need to go in control panel > folder options > view > show hidden files
> Then go to Program Files > ESET then delete
> Hope works


That's is *not* how you remove software. Do not post this kind of advice again.


----------



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

I have done it. Thank you very much.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Glad to hear it :up:


----------



## varunsatya95 (Feb 22, 2012)

go to c:\ then program files then find the folder where ESET is installed then you should find the uninstaller there OR do it from the start menu


----------

